# Can you give me your top 5 attributes of God books?



## Matthew1344 (Apr 30, 2014)

Can you give me your top 5 attributes of God books?

I know of pink, washer, and sproul... Any others?


----------



## Hamalas (Apr 30, 2014)

_The Existence and Attributes of God_ by Stephen Charnock


----------



## timmopussycat (Apr 30, 2014)

Add to Charnock, Piper, _The Pleasures of God._


----------



## Don Kistler (May 1, 2014)

"Life Eternal, or The Essence of the Divine Attributes," delivered in 18 sermons by John Preston, published in 1633.
But Charnock's work is considered the Puritan classic on this subject.


----------



## Don Kistler (May 1, 2014)

"Life Eternal, or The Essence of the Divine Attributes," delivered in 18 sermons by John Preston, published in 1633.
But Charnock's work is considered the Puritan classic on this subject.

Dr. Don Kistler


----------



## Matthew1344 (May 1, 2014)

Has anyone ever read Pink's. Is Charnock's better?


----------

